# Emergency Vet Visit - long



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh no! That sounds terrible. Any idea what he was bitten by? I hope Remington gets well soon !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

The vet was not sure, I am thinking a spider or some kind of wasp/bee sting...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a scary and bizarre thing to happen! So good you got him to the vet. Wow, Remington is allergic to Benadryl, that's sure important info to know! (It made one of my human kids hyper, but no other symptoms.) How's Remy doing now, and how are YOU doing? You are both entitled to an Easter day do-over, and a very good one at that!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Omg how scary! Was it a big or snake did they say?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Yikes, poor guy. I feel bad for. And you for getting barfed on. I have two kids so yeah, been there. Spiders, bees and wasps are a good guess but you're in Texas, any snakes out your way?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I wouldn't think bees and wasps are out and about after dark, it had to be some spider or snake or something else like that... 

How scary! How are you both doing now?


If he is allergic to Benadryl (Diphenhydramine HCl ), maybe you can try a different antihistamine in the future if you ever need it. My vet advised me to give Piriton (chlorphenamine) to my previous dog who suffered from allergies, so that's what I always keep in my first aid kit.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How very frightening! I hope you are both recovering, and that you get another chance to do the training retreat.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor boy! I am glad you got him the medical attention he needed and that he sounds like he will be okay!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

The vet was positive it was not a snake, as there were no fang marks. However, he said that while Remington was allergic to the Benadryl, that is the best thing I could have done for him, and that it kept him from getting worse. I am not sure what it is that got him, but I am thinking it must have been a spider or nest of spideres... I feel so bad for him...

Chagall's Mom, we are going to get a do over here in a few weeks, and go out to the farm


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Poor Remi! And poor YOU! So glad he is doing OK.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry that happened. You poor guys have had enough scary things... Benadryl makes Stella HYPER. I hope everyone gets some rest and recovers.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

How scary! I'm glad Remi's on the road to recovery!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a scary weekend it must have been! Glad he is better and glad you found out he is allergic to Benadryl, too.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

definitely agree with liljaker, but curious as to how your vet knew a benadryl allergy was in play?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! Who would even think of being allergic to something so innocent as Benadryl? Poor Remi poor YOU!!! Just so glad I am not reading sad news and Remi is going to be fine!!!! I agree you need an Easter do-over for sure!!! Give sweet Remi a big hug and a belly rub from me and Molly, and take care!!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, how awful! So glad Remington is better and YOU too! Hope you can figure out what the critter was and get it out of there! Weird that he got bitten TWICE!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Poor Remington and poor you! The good news is that he vomited in front of the vet - I cannot tell you how frustrating it is to bring a sick dog to the vet and for the dog to act fine.

At least he was diagnosed and is on the road to recovery. What an awful and exhausting occurrence though. I'm hoping for a lot of rest and relaxation for the next few days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a nightmare! So glad he is better now, I sm sure it was scary and exhausting for you both.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Texas has a pretty decent assortment of venomous insects. http://www.poisoncontrol.org/news/topics/venemous-texas-animals.pdf


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

How scary for you both. Glad everything is okay.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How awful to have this happen right on top of your other recent weird phone call stuff. You deserve a big break! I hope Remi is all well now.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear what a rotten time you both had. Something like that must have been incredibly worrying for you, not to mention messy! I'm so pleased that the vet managed to sort Remington out and hopefully it won't happen again.

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

patk said:


> definitely agree with liljaker, but curious as to how your vet knew a benadryl allergy was in play?


I am not sure what made him think it was allergy to the benadryl. The vet tech who I just adore, and who I believe knew more than that particular vet said she thought it was the venom in whatever got him that made him sick, and Dr. Ledger said no that he wouldn't have vomited that much it would have been out of his system had it not been the benadryl. I will ask Dr. Jacobs about it next time we go in... In any even the benadryl did knock down the swelling... Even given in half dose that I did...


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Poor Remi! I'm so glad he is doing better now.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Poor boy! What a horrible thing to happen. Hope he is soon back to normal bless him.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How is he doing???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a scare and you've been through a lot. Fed better Remington!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG!! I'm so late to this thread!! I just wanted to say Im sorry you went through such a scary moment 
But hopefully everything is back to normal now!! 



LEUllman said:


> Texas has a pretty decent assortment of venomous insects. http://www.poisoncontrol.org/news/topics/venemous-texas-animals.pdf



It made me want to call the bug-company ..  I have a monthly membership and they come anytime I call... I'm scared since I'm in Texas too! But at the same time I wonder if the "bug-killer-substance" they use can harm the poodles. They swear it's safe for children and pets... But it just makes me wonder about the long term effects of the chemicals. I'm going to ask and make sure it's organic, but then again sometimes "organic may not be as efficient"...

Whew!! Sorry .. I'm just rambling...
--

Can't wait to hear back from you that everything is back to normal and you and Remington are totally fine again



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Lou said:


> OMG!! I'm so late to this thread!! I just wanted to say Im sorry you went through such a scary moment
> But hopefully everything is back to normal now!!
> 
> 
> ...


Or even safe, I mean arsenic is an organic natural substance.

Rick


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington is getting better, he has come in from the yard with another bite. I am treating him with the meds they gave him. 

Lou- we have a contact with the bug company here as well. They treat the exterior of the house as I am deathly allergic to sulfa - I cannot breathe if I come into contact with it. Out thought is that he met something in the yard that was not affected by the spray.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! ANOTHER bite? Hmmmmm maybe you need to start wearing 'high waders' Remi!!!!!LOL! Poor poor boy...give him a big HUG from Me & Molly!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, what an ordeal for Remington as well as you! Gosh, there must be something around in the yard that is doing this. Hope he gets betters soon!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

So glad Remington is doing better, boo hiss on getting bite again. Is there any way it could be fire ant bites? There isn't a whole lot that will kill them. We have lived many places where they were really bad.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

katbrat said:


> So glad Remington is doing better, boo hiss on getting bite again. Is there any way it could be fire ant bites? There isn't a whole lot that will kill them. We have lived many places where they were really bad.



I was able to END them!!! Yes!!! We had over 20 mounds!!!! (One of the mounds was about 3FT wide) The yard was extremely infested when I first moved here and they got me bad on my feet! (They never got the dogs thank god, I covered the mounds with cardboard while treating them so the dogs wouldn't step on them ) But now they are gone!!!! I'm so glad they are gone. I called 2 different exterminator companies and also treated the yard myself!!! Over and over!! 
I don't know exactly what the 2 companies used but I bought this product that was recommended by PF members and I applied it over and over (my dogs don't touch/pick up anything off the ground, but I can't vouch that this is 100% safe because I don't know) but the evil ants are gone!! And I still have a lot of granules left in the bag, and Im keeping an eye on it ...
Just wanted to share this.. Just in case.... The product is called AMDRO I think... Black bag, (It's in the garage) it says it kills fire ants. I bought it at HomeDepot 

Ps. Sweetheartsrodeo, If you find out what it is, please let us know. So we can keep an eye out for it too. Hope you and Remington are doing better and that this is behind you soon!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

This weekend I have a gentleman coming over to fix up the back yard... I want to put in some shrubs so that the people next to me cannot look over into my pool from the mobile home they brought is (very frustrated!!!), as well as to see if there is anything that could be living in the flower-beds. I have gone out there and moved stuff, and have not even seen so much as a spider, but where he finds them, only he and the Lord know... He is the only one who has managed to acquire these bites. It is my hope that by planting new stuff in the flowerbeds and cleaning up the back of the property it will help. My mother bought some stuff that says it repels snakes... Thinking about getting some too just to be on the safe side, as my backyard backs up to nothing but open field. 

So far I do not have fire ants yet.... In years past we have had a few mounds here and there. However, I have always heard if you have scorpions you don't have fire ants... One of the possibilities of critters that got Rem was a scorpion... but who knows... He is happily spoiled right now...


----------

